# Hannukka Harry made me do it.



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lolz 1 more...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I to the Saac is causing some trouble!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Isaac, have you lost it? Any hints???


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Isaac, have you lost it? Any hints???


lol yeah, one is goin to some guy in Kentucky... aahahaha! 
I'm so happy! freakin cuz it'll be a weekend and priority mail will take same time as regular mail, shipping is only 2.something a box muwahahaha that means moar goin out tomorrow! rofl this IS fun!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

How is shipping always $5.65 with DC# when I use the small boxes?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> How is shipping always $5.65 with DC# when I use the small boxes?


lol Priority Mail is 5.65 flat rate; I shipped regular First Class cuz the people at the post office said it'll take the same amount of time to get there since the weekend is comin up. Usually I do Priority with DC, specially for trades cuz u need a DC to see if other person got the stuff lol.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

you use your own packaging, or theirs??? I think my post office only puts out the priority boxes to charge more


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol I've been stockpiling boxes since my first order from JR in the summer. You sure they only do priority? They must do First Class! I'd ask them next time cuz that's messed up lol. They probably only have boxes for Priority.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I've burnt through all my boxes, and USPS get smart with people using their priority boxes and flipping them inside out and shipping them first class... 

I guess I need to just order more from CI to get some more boxes.... Think my reasoning will pass the wife???


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL that... is a SMART idea! Why not order the USPS boxes from the website (they're free!) and come to the post office, package in hand, so then they can't see you flip it inside out? rofl! I think as long as your wife only finds out AFTER the CI boxes arrive, you'll be ok! Just don't let her see the credit card bill till then!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I sleep on your couch??? Otherwise there may be some domestic violence done to me....

She doesn't get why I need so many smokes, or why I need to send out cigars to friends on a cigar forum... I ask her why she needs 30 freaking purses and 40 pairs of the same shoes!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL!!!! Women... amirite?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Si... Senor!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I've burnt through all my boxes, and USPS get smart with people using their priority boxes and flipping them inside out and shipping them first class...
> 
> I guess I need to just order more from CI to get some more boxes.... Think my reasoning will pass the wife???


Just fyi, from what I've gathered, anything greater than 13 oz. goes to priority or parcel post and you lose the first class cheap price.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have this framed in my office and thought it was appropriate for this post, regarding the wife complaining about your spending.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

My Wife told me we had to cut back on expenses 
I had to give up drinking beer. 
Anyway, I gave it up but I noticed the other day when she came home from grocery shopping. The receipt included $45 in makeup. 
She said, "I buy that makeup for you, so I can look pretty for you." 
I told her "that's what the beer was for!" 
I don't think she'll be back
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LMFAO BRADY! AAAhahahaHAHAhahaHAhha owww it hurts stop makin me laff i have a throat infekshun! ahahaha


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that was freaking funny, nice one Brady!

Isaac, you're going on a bombing run??? Run & hide everyone!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol 'bombing'... Nah I don't have the massive inventory for full-fledged bombing. This is a practice run with live fire lolz!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think few are to the Smelvis and Shuckins level on here. I like to send a few here and there, but those 2 are crazy!!!!


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Can I sleep on your couch??? Otherwise there may be some domestic violence done to me....
> 
> She doesn't get why I need so many smokes, or why I need to send out cigars to friends on a cigar forum... I ask her why she needs 30 freaking purses and 40 pairs of the same shoes!!!!


Oh man. You opening up a can of worms that you ain't gonna be able to close!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

hmmmm time to pick 3 more targets...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Hannukka Harry? This sounds more like Mr. Hankey is behind this


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Was wondering when mr hanky was going to be in a thread!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Can I sleep on your couch??? Otherwise there may be some domestic violence done to me....
> 
> She doesn't get why I need so many smokes, or why I need to send out cigars to friends on a cigar forum... I ask her why she needs 30 freaking purses and 40 pairs of the same shoes!!!!


I think we are married to the same women.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I think we are married to the same women.


No there must be a central command center that sends signals to women's brains. because the all think the same. we need to find this command center and alter it! Everyone keep your eye out for it


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the command center is right above the G spot....


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I think the command center is right above the G spot....


in that case ill never find it... bah humbug


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!!!! aaahahaahahaha u guise are TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I think the command center is right above the G spot....


It's a myth,,,no such thing !!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> It's a myth,,,no such thing !!


:laugh:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

my father owns lands in the thick woods of northern WI and its on highway G so we have a sign up " The G Spot " so it does exist its just hidden in the woods!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

so the G Spot is in the middle of WI??? No wonder why I can't find it!!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol yeah, one is goin to some guy in Kentucky... aahahaha!
> I'm so happy! freakin cuz it'll be a weekend and priority mail will take same time as regular mail, shipping is only 2.something a box muwahahaha that means moar goin out tomorrow! rofl this IS fun!


Wait Wait Wait.................... Are you sending me a G spot? I don't think the wife is gonna like this, or maybe she will


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think he is sending you the new Olivia Serie G-Spot...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I think he is sending you the new Olivia Serie G-Spot...


I cant Find these at any B&M or Online store!!! OMG THE G-SPOT IS REALLY HARD TO FIND!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard they taste great.... The wrapper is just dripping with oil....


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

If someone could just send me gps coordinates to the g-spot that would work.

Coop and turtle I am not far from you guys! If you ever make it to Madison or Janesville let me know. Or Rockford even.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just in Janesville in October. Was camping at Pleasant Valley. We ended up going to the bars and seeing the locals!!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> If someone could just send me gps coordinates to the g-spot that would work.
> 
> Coop and turtle I am not far from you guys! If you ever make it to Madison or Janesville let me know. Or Rockford even.


pass through janesville all the time on the way to jobs in WI and on the way to the property i was talking about which is in Mercer Wisconsin. we must get together. theres a bit of NW/W Chicago Suburbans on now some over in rockford too. Herf!

Sorry to thread jack eyes Ok back to Eyes EPIC BOMBS!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Wait Wait Wait.................... Are you sending me a G spot? I don't think the wife is gonna like this, or maybe she will


Can I watch?:behindsofa: ahahaha


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

When are the blast going to hit?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

heh...wtg Isaac!

I think the gspot is where women stash all their cash. Ive heard you will be rewarded when you find it. I dunno, I just find loose change in the couch cushions.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> heh...wtg Isaac!
> 
> I think the gspot is where women stash all their cash. Ive heard you will be rewarded when you find it. I dunno, I just find loose change in the couch cushions.


so were not looking for a map to the G-Spot were looking for a treasure map that leads us to the treasures within the G-Spot?! oh god im confused.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

one of my boys went to UW Whitwater - been through there a few times.........LOL - haven't been back since though............


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Can I watch?:behindsofa: ahahaha


I'll do a full review with pics.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Funny ass picture!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> I'll do a full review with pics.


Wait what are we talking about here again? You, your wife, and some other g-spot, or a cigar? LOL! ahahaha im just kidding t-dub lol!

The little firecrackers should be hitting early next week... shipped 2 more out today and I'm out of boxes/packing material/donor sticks lol Gotta keep my own stash sorry guys!

Anyway, with the snowstorm, they might take a little longer, but today I shipped with dbl bag/distilled water-moistened paper towels i think I may have used an unused cig filter with distilled water in one lol sorry bout that. I hope they all hit their targets!ray:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

what states are they going to?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I honestly can't remember most of 'em lol I think one might land in IL but I was tryin to pick on a noob not a vet like you, most of the name of this game was payback for guys that had helped me out like Teedles givin me free cigar boxes and cedar; or paying it forward because I got nothin on you big dogs yet lol... then there was one I sent to my friend who's goin in the Navy after serving in the Army for a while.

...Come next year I hope I'll get some scratch together and do this again lol trust me Mr. Coopah, you'll get yours yet! Rawr! lol


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow man this thread was all over the place but pretty Fn funny!! Anyway- nice job on the bombs. I can't wait to see where they landed. See you tomorrow? if this snow doesn't destroy us. hahahaha


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Everyone alright after the snow??? Some places got like 2 feet!!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Everyone alright after the snow??? Some places got like 2 feet!!!


were looking pretty good aren't we coop? looking at some of these pictures of snow and I'm getting urges to make a snow fort and throw snow balls at bus'


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Everyone alright after the snow??? Some places got like 2 feet!!!


lolz Miata Butt-Print when I pulled forward this mornin









haha its a mushroom...









Yeah we had a long day... Started at 10 ended at 3...








^that's my dad not me btw lol i was puttin my boots on


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, got one confirmed down, 4 or 5 more to go...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got some epic lootz from Isaac today a small little Flor de Oliva and a Man O' War ruination belicoso. Much thanks brother and happy holidays!










P.S. I am sure to be the life of the new years party with that honkin cigar/club :thumb:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha enjoy that man, I'm making Teedles smoke his rofl


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

You dastardly fiend! You Got Me!!!!! now like the grinch my heart has grown 3 sizes or how ever that goes. Now i am getting home from a long day and i look in front of my door and theres a package. i look at who its too (live with the parents still) and it says ninjaturtlenerd, now im thinking "this isnt in the mail box. the bastards are going for my house!!!!" then, still infront of my garage in the dark, i look at the return address and its written in scibbles but it looks like it says Insane Kitten. I dont know any kittys around puff. open it up and here it is. now i took a bad picture but the best part of the whole thing was on the letter there is a little drawing of a chinese man, pointy hat, squinty eyes, and a buck tooth smile. i laughed so hard i got a head rush and almost passed out!!! Thanks Brotha, Much love.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Woot! 2 down! haha wow this is fun! Enjoy those stix! I saw u liked monte's and had some layin around with some other stuff i got from cbid recently that's good stuff


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very cool. That was ver nice of you.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff Issac!

I still haven't saw the g-spot one though?

Apparently the mail-man can't find the g-spot either.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Awesome stuff Issac!
> 
> I still haven't saw the g-spot one though?
> 
> Apparently the mail-*man* can't find the g-spot either.


i think they hide it too well from the opposite sex, Damnit im on a quest for it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder where the rest of 'em are...?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I got mine today Isaac. I will get pics up tomorrow. Once again thanks so much bro!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet! 2 more confirmed! That's.... crap I'm terrible at math... ummmmmm 2+2+1=... 5! 5 down, crap how many did I send... lol I think only 1 more to go! Happy Holidays you guys!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Good job Isaac!

Fun stuff!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothin in the mail today Terry?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Im in Laredo right now bro. I will call a guy that knows a guy that lives next to a guy. Then I'll call my sister & find out if any mail came for me.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lmao! Sorry, you just reminded me of that move Tropic Thunder where Robert Downey Jr. is like "I'm the dude, playing the dude, dressed like the other dude" or whatever he said lol. I hopes they're safe!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is what I got.









The FDO is a little challenge from Isaac. So in order to smoke the CC Monte, I have to do a full review of that monster stick. Then Isaac being Isaac, included four pieces of paper in the tube with the cigars. With those 4 shaped pieces of paper I have to make a rocket out of the tube. So as soon as I get some tape bought a rocket it shall be.

Thanks Isaac, you brought a smile to my face.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ROFL told you yours had special roolz! Hehehe you don't REALLY have to smoke that thing bro, I'm not sure how optimal the storage of it was; it may have been in a 2gal freezerbag with 2 credo's lol ummmmm if you REALLY want to tho, you can. The CC still tastes a tad fresh, so I'm letting mine rest for a few more months before I break into them again. Left myself a few, but almost half were gifts this year =D! Half for you guys, half for me muwahahaha!

Anyway, the rocket was kinda just a stocking-stuffer idea I had, figured it'd be a silly/fun thing to do while bored lol. Enjoy bro, you deserve it!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyesack said:


> ROFL told you yours had special roolz! Hehehe you don't REALLY have to smoke that thing bro, I'm not sure how optimal the storage of it was; it may have been in a 2gal freezerbag with 2 credo's lol ummmmm if you REALLY want to tho, you can. The CC still tastes a tad fresh, so I'm letting mine rest for a few more months before I break into them again. Left myself a few, but almost half were gifts this year =D! Half for you guys, half for me muwahahaha!
> 
> Anyway, the rocket was kinda just a stocking-stuffer idea I had, figured it'd be a silly/fun thing to do while bored lol. Enjoy bro, you deserve it!


Isaac, I am gonna post a full review of that bad boy. Like I told you in the PM the other night, I am a ******* from Ky we have been known to die winning a bet. But it is all in good fun. You are a great BOTL.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Then Yee to the Haw man! Thanks for the kind words bro, I learn from the best :razz: lol


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Hooray for Hannukka Harry!! If that really is who made you do this lol....

Thank you Isaac! That was a nice bomb you sent my way! 

Sorry, no pics, but a nice list of damage....

Olive Serie G - yum
Romeo y Julietta Habana Reserve - havent tried these yet, really looking forward to it
And last but certainly not least...1 special Monte Cristo. You know Im looking forward to firing that baby up!

Thanks again Isaac. Youre a good BOTL in many ways!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe Enjoy bro! I hope those are enough to keep your nose warm in that truck of yer's for a little while!


----------

